# Gator Gaze



## K9Kirk (Mar 24, 2022)

I wonder sometimes if I'm viewed as a plump, tasty treat ...... hmmm.


----------



## terri (Mar 24, 2022)

Quite certain that's exactly what he's thinking!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 24, 2022)

Great view, Kirk. This might be my favorite gator pic from you.


----------



## jeffashman (Mar 24, 2022)

Nice catch, now get out of the water before you are caught... Nice shot!


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 24, 2022)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Great view, Kirk. This might be my favorite gator pic from you.


Thank you, Dean. They can be very hard to shoot with their long bodies but this one was facing me just right.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 24, 2022)

jeffashman said:


> Nice catch, now get out of the water before you are caught... Nice shot!


Thanks, Jeff. I was thinking of putting my GoPro on a RC boat and get some real close-ups but I fear one may destroy them both.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 24, 2022)

terri said:


> Quite certain that's exactly what he's thinking!


He's probably singing to himself, 

Lollipop lollipop 
Oh lolli lolli lolli, lollipop, lollipop
Oh lolli lolli lolli, lollipop, lollipop
Oh lolli lolli lolli, lollipop


----------



## MitchP (Mar 24, 2022)

That’s about the time I pack up my gear.

Beautiful shot!


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 24, 2022)

Good shot, stay safe though......


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 24, 2022)

MitchP said:


> That’s about the time I pack up my gear.
> 
> Beautiful shot!


Thanks, Mitch, but no worries. He was a safe 15 meters out and just resting. Yeah, he looks mean but he's a real sweety.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 24, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> Good shot, stay safe though......


Thanks Jeff. No worries, always do.


----------



## PJM (Mar 25, 2022)

We’re you lying on your belly when you took that?   I bet he could get to you before you could get up!


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 25, 2022)

PJM said:


> We’re you lying on your belly when you took that?   I bet he could get to you before you could get up!


No, I was one one knee which gets me pretty low and I use a big 600mm lens so it was actually pretty far away, right about 15 meters away, the lens pulled it in close. I did crop as well so that makes it look even closer. This is kind of funny to me, everyone thinks I'm in danger whenever I post pics of gators.


----------



## PJM (Mar 26, 2022)

K9Kirk said:


> No, I was one one knee which gets me pretty low and I use a big 600mm lens so it was actually pretty far away, right about 15 meters away, the lens pulled it in close. I did crop as well so that makes it look even closer. This is kind of funny to me, everyone thinks I'm in danger whenever I post pics of gators.


No, we know you are smarter than that.  The pics are good and it’s just fun to tease you.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 26, 2022)

PJM said:


> No, we know you are smarter than that.  The pics are good and it’s just fun to tease you.


lol! You got me! Sometimes it's hard to tell when someone is joking or not online, you look for something in the wording that gives it away and there's no twinkly eye or grin to let you know they're joking but I should've known better.


----------



## slat (Mar 27, 2022)

Wonderful shot.


----------

